# All day



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*By Mike Fisher -- DallasBasketball.com* 
Dirk predicted this. 
But while the way the prognistication came true in the form of an explosion in the face of the NBA, it was only heard by one set of Memphis Grizzlies ears. 
That story, and a skillion more notes, from Dallas' 94-89 overtime victory Sunday in Memphis, a win that puts the Mavs up 3-0 in this best-of-seven series: 
<li> First half, and Dirk gets a fast-break basket and then, while gathering himself, gets bumped inexplicably by Hakim Warrick. A mistake? An accident? But then Warrick, a split-second later, chests up to Dirk _again_! Somehow, the refs find a double-T out of all this, and as Dirk is trotting back down the floor, Lorenzen Wright decides to engage him in some verbal unpleasantries. 
Dirk ends the debate with Wright with a simple phrase: 
"All day!'' Dirk barks in his face. "All day!'' 
It would be "all day'' -- but only after a loooong day. And likely now, a short series.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

somebody needs to change thier avatar to the picture of Dirk running down the court after hiiting that killer 3 in over time...you know, the one where he was throwing up the gangsta 3 sign!!! whose involved in the bet with the Grizz forum. Make one of them wear it...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lmao Dirk owns. They cant stop him. 

"all day"

lmao!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

How do I change the avator to a custom one. I looked in the CP and it only lets you use the board ones.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

^ you have to pay...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ya, figured. Made that "gangsta" dirk avatar though lol


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

couldn't find a dirk pic in front, but got one of him with his back


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Shot from the front.










All Day.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

awesome, i think thats the forums new catch phrase  lmapo


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Shot from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new Avatar!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's my wallpaper. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> It's my wallpaper. :biggrin:


He just looks scary in that pic. I like!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The back pic looks better IMO


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Shot from the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! GREAT PICTURE!


----------

